# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Who used Apex Blizzard?

## Boar Freak

Come across this on the yellow site. According to info can be adjusted down to 5lbs ?Now that the new shoulder exercise seems to work might try a compound again, couldn't use one since 2004 so didn't follow the technological changes since.  Was wondering if adjusting right down than slowly bringing the draw weight back up until the pain shows my limit would work. Than if there is any more improvement just adjust it up a bit more, doubt I will ever get back past 55 lbs.

At the price they go for I don't expect Mathews quality but interested to know how people find them?

Thanks
BF

----------


## Boar Freak

@Dougie I see you used to have one,  how did you find it?

----------


## Dougie

> @Dougie I see you used to have one,  how did you find it?


Yo! Yeah I had mine for about three years, I never really looked after it well though so the rear sight has perished now and I also no longer trust the strings from not breaking..

Ive shot a few goats with it. Mine arrived in the box at 55lb and I couldnt pull it back! I enjoyed getting my form up on a lower pull then cranking it back up with more practice.

I wouldnt shoot a deer with it.

I hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boar Freak

> Yo! Yeah I had mine for about three years, I never really looked after it well though so the rear sight has perished now and I also no longer trust the strings from not breaking..
> 
> I’ve shot a few goats with it. Mine arrived in the box at 55lb and I couldn’t pull it back! I enjoyed getting my form up on a lower pull then cranking it back up with more practice.
> 
> I wouldn’t shoot a deer with it.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. What was you didn't like about it? Is it not accurate enough?

----------


## Dougie

> Thanks. What was you didn't like about it? Is it not accurate enough?


Not grunty enough for a deer. Also I dont particularly enjoy watching animals bleed to death. Bunnies and birds are the best for the bow I reckon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boar Freak

That's not a problem for me, injured my shoulder socket years ago that's why I like the idea of adjust. draw weight. I kept buying bows every few years hoping that over time it will get better but the joint just couldn't handle the pressure.
Will keep an eye on the used bow section on TM and give it a try.

Thanks for the info.

----------

